# Réparation d'un périphérique SCSI



## bushka (18 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais à qui poser la question suivante.

[FONT=&quot]Je travaille encore sur un Macintosh Quadra 800. Il va très bien.

Par contre, deux périphériques SCSI sont tombés en panne en même temps.
Comme si un court-circuit sur la chaîne SCSI les avait mis hors service tous les deux.

Il s'agit d'un disque dur externe de 2 Go
et d'un lecteur de cartouches opto-numériques (cartouches de 2 Go).
Toutes mes données et sauvegardes s'y trouvent.

Je souhaite faire réparer ces deux appareils.
>>Pourriez-vous me dire où trouver 
ou bien comment chercher 
un service technique encore équipé pour réparer les appareils en SCSI ?

Merci vivement de votre réponse.
Cordialement,
Joana Bushka
(de Montpellier)
[/FONT]


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2009)

Là, ça ne va pas être simple, depuis le temps que plus personne ne fait ce genre de périphériques !

Puis "quelle panne" ? Et est-ce bien les périphériques, qui sont en panne (ça pourrait être le SCSI du Mac qui ne fonctionne plus) ? D'ailleurs, y a-t-il bien une panne (je connais pas mal de cas ou le SCSI ne fonctionne plus sans qu'il y ait de panne matérielle) ?

Tu l'auras compris, pour t'aider, on va avoir besoin de précisions ! Quels sont les symptômes exacts de "la panne" ?

En cas de panne matérielle, il y a deux possibilités : le boîtier (l'alimentation électrique) ou le disque (si c'est les deux, c'est comme "le disque"). 

Si c'est le boîtier, tu as deux options : trouver (d'occasion, of course) un boîtier de rechange (plutôt à chercher du côté des collectionneurs), ou monter le disque "en interne" dans la machine.

Si c'est le disque, qui est en panne, il ne reste que la société spécialisée (un cas récent : le mois dernier, une de mes amies a eu un disque endommagé, la récupération de ses données par une telle société lui a coûté 1800 &#8364; TTC).

Si c'est le SCSI du Mac qui est en panne, il va te falloir lui trouver une carte SCSI NuBus (mission quasi impossible) ou trouver un autre Mac équipé en SCSI.

Les choses à faire pour en savoir plus (le conflit SCSI étant à écarter, cette machine n'ayant qu'une seule chaine, le Mac ne démarrerait pas son disque interne serait aussi neutralisé) :

1) Lancer une application telle que SCSI Probe (<- clic) pour savoir si les périphériques sont vus ou non

2) Brancher les deux périphériques séparément, histoire de savoir si des fois il n'y en aurait pas un qui fonctionne encore.

3) Si possible, brancher ces périphériques sur un autre Mac pour être sûr que ça ne vient pas du Mac (la prise DB 25 dont une soudure aurait lachée, par exemple)

EDIT : Si le disque "Opto numérique" de 2 Go est un "Jaz" de Iomega, ça doit encore pouvoir se trouver d'occase !


----------



## bushka (19 Août 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Bonjour Pascal,
Merci ce ton aide (et de ta compagnie).
Il est vrai que je nai pas été assez précise.
Je vais tâcher dêtre plus méthodique.
Dabord, le problème ne se pose pas de la même façon 
avec le lecteur de cartouches et le disque dur.

Lecteur de cartouches :
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Il me semble quun composant a grillé 
à lintérieur du boitier du lecteur de cartouches opto-numériques, 
car javais vu une brève étincelle à travers la grille avant
(peut-être à cause dun encrassement par la poussière).
Depuis lors, il ne sallume plus.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Javais acheté ce lecteur chez Electronique D2 à Paris, 
mais je ne les retrouve plus. Ils ont peut être cessé dexister.
Et je ne sais si ces cartouches peuvent être lues par le Jaz dIomega.

>>> Au lieu de réparer le lecteur, je pourrais peut-être le remplacer par un autre, 
pour pouvoir lire mes cartouches. Mais où trouver un tel lecteur ? 

>>> Je pourrais aussi me contenter de faire lire le contenu de mes cartouches chez quelquun qui possède un tel lecteur, ceci afin de copier les fichiers qui y dorment sur un autre disque externe. Peut-être que chez un imprimeur spécialisé ou un centre de photocopie, de reprographie et de microédition.

Disque dur externe :
Toujours est-il que depuis cette étincelle,
le disque dur externe ne sallume plus non plus,
sans doute en raison dun court-circuit causé par le lecteur opto sur la chaîne SCSI.
Daprès moi, *ce sont les composants du boîtier qui ont un problème
et non le disque* dur lui-même.
Jai essayé avec un nouveau fusible (car il était noir), mais sans succès.
Il se peut que d[/FONT][FONT=&quot]'autres composants sensibles du boitier aient grillé, en compagnie du fusible.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
>>> Il faudrait donc faire l'essai avec un autre boitier.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Je me demande seulement comment trouver un collectionneur de boitiers SCSI.
>>> Je trouve géniale lidée de monter le disque en interne dans la machine. 
Il doit y avoir plus de gens compétents pour cela que pour le SCSI.
>>> Je me demande enfin si on ne pourrait placer le disque dans un boitier USB, de sorte que je puisse y accéder depuis un Mac plus récent.
>>> Il y a aussi la solution de la récupération de données (sur disque endommagé ou non).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
* Je crois donc bien que ces deux périphériques sont en panne, 
car ils ne sallument carrément plus (la lampe témoin reste éteinte).
* Jai bien SCSI Probe, mais en vain, car les appareils ne sallument plus.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* Même remarque pour ce qui est de brancher les périphériques séparément ou sur un autre Mac.
* Je ne pense pas que ce soit le SCISI du Mac qui ne fonctionne plus, 
car jai un scanner qui tourne sans problème.

Toutes mes données et sauvegardes sont sur ces supports.
Des années de travail (et dinspiration).
Je crains de finir désespérée.

Merci de ton attention.
Joana Bushka[/FONT]


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2009)

Bon, alors, on reviens au problème de panne mécanique.

Pour le lecteur, D2, ça n'est pas un Jaz, donc, et ça n'est pas compatible, Iomega n'a jamais cédé de licences à d'autres fabricants sur ce lecteur. D2 ne fabriquait pas de lecteur, juste des boîtiers dans lesquels il montait des mécaniques autres. Trouver un lecteur compatible risque d'être coton, mais pas impossible (les imprimeurs, effectivement, peut-être).

Pour le disque, si c'est le boîtier, c'est juste l'alimentation électrique (il n'y a pas de bridge dans un boîtier SCSI, juste une alimentation. Il devrait donc être possible de brancher (en ouvrant le boîtier) une vieille alimentation de PC par exemple sur le disque, le temps d'en récupérer le contenu. Il n'existe pas de boîtiers USB pour les disques SCSI, uniquement pour les SATA ou les PATA (IDE) !

Bien entendu, ceci à condition que seule l'alimentation ait lâché, si le disque a morflé aussi, il ne reste plus que les sociétés spécialisées comme celle dont je te parlais dans mon précédent post !


----------



## ben206stras (19 Août 2009)

J'ai du mal de voir quel type de DON tu utilises...

Lequel serait-ce sur ce document ?

EDIT : Jette un oeil à tes mp bushka...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> J'ai du mal de voir quel type de DON tu utilises...
> 
> Lequel serait-ce sur ce document ?
> 
> EDIT : Jette un oeil à tes mp bushka...



Je pense plutôt qu'il s'agit d'un lecteur de disques magnéto-optiques.

Je me souviens de lecteurs de ce genre passant 230 Mo sur une disquette spéciale de 3,5 pouces.

En tout cas, ce genre de lecteur cadre bien avec le Quadra 800, ils sont sensiblement de la même époque (d'avant l'apparition des graveurs de CD grand public) !


----------



## bushka (19 Août 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Pascal, Oui, cest bien ça, D2 assemblait des appareils.
Tu parles à limparfait. Est-ce bien vrai quils nexistent plus ?

Pour le disque dur, je crois à ta solution,
même si je ne la comprends pas bien,
car je ne suis pas du tout technicienne :
« brancher (en ouvrant le boîtier) une vieille alimentation de PC sur le disque ».
Je me demande donc à quel genre de saint technicien me vouer.

Pour le type de cartouches (5,25  pouces et non 3,5), voici :
http://www.twenga.fr/prix-92290F-HEWLETT-PACKARD-Disque-magneto-optique-71768-0 
ou encore (mais en 2 Go) :
http://www.saigesser.fr/consommables/sauvegarde-13.html 
Sur le document de Ben206stras, voir page 3, photo en bas à droite.

En effet, je crois quil vaut mieux parler de « disques magnéto-optiques ».

Bonjour Ben,
Il ma fallu du temps pour comprendre ce que signifiait « DON ».
Mais je ne comprends pas ce que sont mes « MP ».
Que penses-tu de mon affaire ?

Merci à  vous.
Joana[/FONT]


----------



## demougin (19 Août 2009)

j'en 1 un en interne sur mon vieux G3, mais je ne lui ai pas donné à manger depuis plus de 5 ans;
Eventuellement si tes magnéto-optiques ne sont pas trop énormes je peux te les recopier sur d'autres médias.
je suis à paris si tu y passes.
contact par message privé.


----------



## bushka (19 Août 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Bonjour Demougin.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Difficile de aire plus gentil comme proposition !

Si jai bien compris, ton vieux G3 dispose dun lecteur interne de disques opto-numériques 5,25  pouces capable de lire mes disques 2 Go. 
>>> Est-ce bien cela ?

Si cest oui, tu me donnes lidée dune autre question :
>>> Serais-tu vendeur de ce G3 ? Sinon loueur, car je ne peux me déplacer à Paris.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]>>> Nas-tu pas justement prévu des vacances près de Montpellier (on peut rêver) ?[/FONT]


----------



## ben206stras (19 Août 2009)

bushka a dit:


> [FONT=&quot]Pour le type de cartouches (5,25 pouces et non 3,5), voici :[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]http://www.twenga.fr/prix-92290F-HEWLETT-PACKARD-Disque-magneto-optique-71768-0 [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]ou encore (mais en 2 Go) :[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]http://www.saigesser.fr/consommables/sauvegarde-13.html [/FONT]
> ...


Les mp sont les Messages Privés, consultables dans ta boite de réception du forum 

DON, en effet parce que c'est de cette manière qu'étaient nommés ces disques (exactement ceux que tu mets en liens) chez un opérateur téléphonique chez qui j'ai bossé. 
Donc là, c'est clair que je n'ai pas de tel lecteur disponible. Il s'en trouve peut-être de disponibles d'occasion...


----------



## bushka (19 Août 2009)

Voilà, ça y est, j'ai pu lire tes MP !
As-tu bien reçu ma réponse en MP ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2009)

bushka a dit:


> Pascal, Oui, c&#8217;est bien ça, D2 assemblait des appareils.
> Tu parles à l&#8217;imparfait. Est-ce bien vrai qu&#8217;ils n&#8217;existent plus ?



Oui, leurs activités ont été reprises par LaCie, je crois, mais il n'y a plus de support pour ces anciens produits !



bushka a dit:


> Pour le disque dur, je crois à ta solution,
> même si je ne la comprends pas bien,
> car je ne suis pas du tout technicienne :
> « brancher (en ouvrant le boîtier) une vieille alimentation de PC sur le disque ».
> Je me demande donc à quel genre de saint technicien me vouer.



Rien de compliqué : une alimentation de PC dispose d'un nombre variable de connecteurs à 4 fils pour l'alimentation des disques (les prises à plus de 4 fils sont pour la carte mère). Il y en a de deux sortes des petites pour les lecteurs de disquettes, et des plus grosses destinées aux disques durs et lecteurs optiques (lecteurs/graveurs de CD/DVD). Les grosses sont constituées de prises à 4 trous ronds comprenant deux fils noirs au milieu, et un jaune et un rouge aux extrémités. On ne peut pas se tromper en branchant cette prise sur le disque, car les coins supérieurs sont arrondis, alors que les inférieurs ont conservés leurs angles, donc le montage à l'envers n'est pas possible. Sur le disque vu de derrière, à droite de la nappe SCSI se trouve le connecteur mâle correspondant (4 fiches rondes d'environ 2 mm de diamètre). Tu branches ça d'un côté (à la place de la prise de même type qui vient de l'alimentation du boîtier), le câble secteur de l'autre, les branchements normaux à l'ordinateur, et si ton disque dur n'est pas mort, il doit monter sur le bureau du Mac.

Par contre, il faut une alimentation "AT", celles des vieux PC ou il fallait appuyer sur le bouton pour les éteindre, je ne suis pas certain qu'une alimentation ATX (les PC s'éteignaient comme les Mac, sans qu'il soit besoin d'appuyer sur un bouton) puisse servir (je pense même que c'est le contraire).

En dernier recours, tu peux aussi commander ceci <- clic, c'est un lien

Cet accessoire est fourni avec un bloc d'alimentation qui permet de faire fonctionner un disque. Toi, seul ce bloc d'alimentation t'intéresserait, mais vu le prix, c'est finalement sûrement la solution la plus simple. Là, tu ne vois pas les fils, mais si tu mets bien les coins arrondis de la prise vers le haut du disque, il n'y a pas de problème.


----------



## bushka (19 Août 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Bonsoir Pascal,
Aurais-tu un lien vers une photo montrant à quoi ressemble une telle alimentation de PC ?
>> Cest ceci ? http://www.cannaweed.com/upload/server_8/2/950d1a.jpg 

Dis-moi si je tai compris :
>> Cette prise est à brancher sur le disque dun côté et sur le secteur, de lautre ?

Mon soupçon, cest que cest la carte mère du boîtier qui est morte.
Dans ce cas, si je comprends bien, il faudrait ôter le disque pour le mettre dans un autre boitier. Mais comment savoir sil convient ? Il ne faudrait pas que ce boîtier tue le disque lui-même.[/FONT]


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2009)

bushka a dit:


> [FONT=&quot]Bonsoir Pascal,
> Aurais-tu un lien vers une photo montrant à quoi ressemble une telle alimentation de PC ?
> >> C&#8217;est ceci ? http://www.cannaweed.com/upload/server_8/2/950d1a.jpg




Je ne sais pas, l'accès à l'image de ton lien est interdit. une alimentation AT, c'est ça :




C'est une des 4 "prises d'alimentation des lecteurs", que tu dois relier directement au disque.



bushka a dit:


> Dis-moi si je t&#8217;ai compris :
> >> Cette prise est à brancher sur le disque d&#8217;un côté et sur le secteur, de l&#8217;autre ?



Quelle prise ? si c'est l'alim pour laquelle je t'ai mis un lien, l'autre, c'est directement sur le disque à la place de la prise identique qui sort de l'alimentation du boîtier



bushka a dit:


> Mon soupçon, c&#8217;est que c&#8217;est la &#8220;carte mère&#8221; du boîtier qui est morte.
> Dans ce cas, si je comprends bien, il faudrait ôter le disque pour le mettre dans un autre boitier. Mais comment savoir s&#8217;il convient ? Il ne faudrait pas que ce boîtier tue le disque lui-même.[/FONT]



Il n'y a pas de "carte" dans un boîtier SCSI, juste une alimentation électrique, une nappe SCSI qui relie directement le disque aux prises externes, et une roue codeuse pour le N° de périphérique, directement reliée au disque elle aussi (ah, et j'oubliais, un voyant d'activité relié au disque, et un disque, of course) !


----------



## bushka (19 Août 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Le lien pointait vers cette photo dune alimentation de PC : http://www.flickr.com/photos/7249747@N04/3837963676/ 

Je montre mes dessous :[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* Vu du dessus : http://www.flickr.com/photos/7249747@N04/3837178221/ [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* Vu du dessous : http://www.flickr.com/photos/7249747@N04/3837182259/ 
* Face arrière du disque dur : http://www.flickr.com/photos/7249747@N04/3837976884/ [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* Détail n° 1 : http://www.flickr.com/photos/7249747@N04/3837980148/[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* Détail n° 2 : http://www.flickr.com/photos/7249747@N04/3837984566/ [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* Détail n° 3 : http://www.flickr.com/photos/7249747@N04/3837987684/ [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
Au cas où tu y verrais quelque chose
Dessous, on voir des circuits imprimés.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
Bonsoir Pascal.
Merci pour ta patience.
Cordialement,
Joana[/FONT]


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2009)

Les circuits imprimés sont ceux de l'alim. Sous le disque il y en a un aussi, mais il fait partie du disque (pas toucher). Pour brancher une autre alim à la place de celle du boîtier, une seule prise, la petite rouge indiquée sur la photo ci dessous) à débrancher et remplacer par celle de l'alim (l'alim du bridge ATA/USB de chez Macway serait l'idéal, bien moins compliqué que l'alim de PC (dure à trouver, faut une alim de vieux PC), et à moins de 20 &#8364; &#8230; siffle.




Voilà, tu vois, c'est simple, et bien entendu, inutile de brancher l'alimentation électrique du boîtier, juste l'alim de substitution.

Après, si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, c'est que c'est le disque qui est HS, et là, si tes données en valent le coup, c'est gros chèque a une société spécialisée, sinon, c'est &#8230; Bon, je te fais pas un dessin !


----------



## ben206stras (20 Août 2009)

A la vue des photos que tu as mises en ligne, si le boitier de ton lecteur optique est identique, il se peut que les étincelles que tu as vues ne soient pas dûes au lecteur de DONs mais à sa carte d'alimentation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> A la vue des photos que tu as mises en ligne, si le boitier de ton lecteur optique est identique, il se peut que les étincelles que tu as vues ne soient pas dûes au lecteur de DONs mais à sa carte d'alimentation.



Ben oui, c'est du SCSI aussi, donc même si c'est un boîtier différent, ça peut être juste un problème d'alim. Peut-être le même remède (si la prise d'alim est du même type, mais il y a de bonnes chances si c'est un lecteur 5,25' !


----------



## ben206stras (20 Août 2009)

Ce que je voulais dire Pascal77, je me suis mal exprimé, c'est que même si bushka a vu des étincelles par la face avant du lecteur optique, il se peut que les étincelles viennent de la carte d'alimentation, et non du lecteur optique lui-même 
Enfin, c'est plus clair écrit ainsi


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Ce que je voulais dire Pascal77, je me suis mal exprimé, c'est que même si bushka a vu des étincelles par al face avant du lecteur optique, il se peut que les étincelles viennent de la carte d'alimentation, et non du lecteur optique lui-même
> Enfin, c'est c'est plus clair écrit ainsi



Mais j'avais très bien compris ce que tu voulais dire, mon post suivant signifiait que je trouvais que c'était une excellente idée, puisqu'elle impliquait que le remède proposé pour le disque dur pouvait aussi marcher pour le lecteur optique !


----------



## bushka (20 Août 2009)

Vous êtes des anges !
Je cours voir les dessous de mon lecteur !
Au besoin, je vous les fais voir...

La grande conclusion, au cas où ce serait le bon diagnostic,
c'est que les compétences requises pour réparer ces appareils 
serait bien moindre qu'en matière de SCSI.

D'après Pascal, il semble même que je puisse me débrouiller toute seule.
Dans ce cas, je récapitule :
J'ôte la petite pièce rouge pour la remplacer par une neuve,
neuve dans laquelle je fiche les même fils dans le même ordre.

Quoi qu'il en soit,
il y a d'une part l'aspect technique des choses et, d'autre part,
le soutien moral que ça me donne.
Merci.
Bonne journée à vous.
Joana


----------



## ben206stras (20 Août 2009)

bushka a dit:


> D'après Pascal, il semble même que je puisse me débrouiller toute seule.


Tout à fait ! 



bushka a dit:


> Dans ce cas, je récapitule :
> J'ôte la petite pièce rouge pour la remplacer par une neuve,
> neuve dans laquelle je fiche les même fils dans le même ordre.


Plus exactement, tu remplaces la pièce rouge ainsi que les fils qui y sont enfichés et le reste de la carte d'alimentation par une autre alimentation (pourvue d'un ou plusieurs connecteurs identiques) que tu branches dans le connecteur du disque dur à la place du connecteur rouge.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2009)

bushka a dit:


> Dans ce cas, je récapitule :
> J'ôte la petite pièce rouge pour la remplacer par une neuve,
> neuve dans laquelle je fiche les même fils dans le même ordre.



Non non ! :affraid:

Tu prends une autre alimentation (de PC ou celle du bridge de Macway), tu débranches la prise rouge, et tu branches une des/la prise(s) de l'alim de secours à la place.


----------



## Dr.c (21 Août 2009)

STOOOOOOOP !!!!!!!

Arrêtez tout, là !!!!!

Je viens juste d'arriver, alerté par le père de Johanna. Il vient de m'appeller.

Je suis obligé de me présenter, sans avoir l'air d'être le mec qui vient casser la baraque pour montrer qu'il est baraqué.

Je m'appelle Dr.C (Georges CERDAN), j'écris dans Keyboards-Recording depuis des années. J'étais aussi le directeur technique de DCI pendant trois ans, société chez laquelle la demoiselle a acheté ses petites affaires.

Commençons par le début :

Le MO : j'en ai en rab, tant qu'en 3,5 qu'en 5 pouces, à zéro euros. Le problème est rêglé, puisquer j'ai aussi les boîtiers qui vont avec.

Le disque : c'est certainement un Micropolis. L'alimentation du boîtier a dû dégager, j'en ai en rab également. Si la carte contrôleur est naze, j'ai de quoi la dépanner, et j'ai de quoi récupérer les données avec les outils spécifiques Micropolis et les Macs qui vont avec j'en ai  quatre en réseau : OS 8,6, 9.22, 10.4.3.

Il existe des cartes qui permettent de brancher des disques IDE sur des bus SCSI. Vu la différence de prix entre les disques SCSI et les IDE, ça vaut le coup. Sinon, j'ai une palanquée de disques SCSI dans le genre 2 Go (Fujitsu, Micropolis, Moulinex...)

Pas question de changer les alims du Mac ou quoi que ce soit d'autre !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2009)

Dr.c a dit:


> Pas question de changer les alims du Mac ou quoi que ce soit d'autre !!



Qui parle de changer l'alim du Mac   

On parle de l'alim du disque, celle qui est dans le boîtier SCSI ! L'alimentation de secours dont je parlais est celle fournie avec ce bridge ATA/USB (là, seul le bloc d'alim était intéressant, pas le bridge, évidement) !

Pour les cartes contrôleur, ben dans les boîtiers SCSI, il n'y en a pas, la nappe relie directement le disque à la prise SCSI (les, en fait) du boîtier !

Un bridge ATA/SCSI ne servirait à rien, puisque ses données sont bien sur un disque SCSI, pas sur un disque IDE !



Dr.c a dit:


> STOOOOOOOP !!!!!!!
> 
> Arrêtez tout, là !!!!!
> 
> ...



C'est très bien, de voler au secours de la demoiselle en détresse, mais avant de nous faire passer pour des corniauds, faudrait peut-être lire un peut en détail ce qu'on écrit :hein: ! Des boîtiers SCSI, j'en ai eu quelques uns, dans lesquels j'ai régulièrement changé le disque au fur et à mesure que j'en trouvais de plus gros, je sais comment c'est fait, et à titre d'information, je suis aussi un pro de l'informatique, je ne donne pas de conseils au hasard !

Maintenant, si tu es en mesure de lui permettre de retrouver ses données, c'est très bien, mais inutile de dénigrer les conseils donnés ici, ils étaient parfaitement appropriés, et à distance, c'est tout ce qu'on pouvait faire !


----------



## ben206stras (24 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qui parle de changer l'alim du Mac
> 
> On parle de l'alim du disque, celle qui est dans le boîtier SCSI ! L'alimentation de secours dont je parlais est celle fournie avec ce bridge ATA/USB (là, seul le bloc d'alim était intéressant, pas le bridge, évidement) !
> 
> ...


 +1 :mouais:


----------

